# Paint peeling on inside of smoker



## Brewmaster 132 (Jul 27, 2020)

Only done a couple of cooks with this smoker, I noticed after the last two cooks that there was some flaking and bubbling around the back wall and sides of the smoker. When I went to clean the grates after yesterday's cook (turkey breast and baby back ribs - temp kept between 225-250 for about 6 hours), what appears to be a patch of paint came off  and I was seeing bare metal on the back wall. 

Is this normal? or have I just won the bad luck lottery with Masterbuilt's quality control (my last unit had to be returned to home depot after rusting after 1 smoke!). Masterbuilt's warranty specifically does not cover things like paint or rust. so I'm planning on showing the pic to home depot and seeing what they'll do.

If this is normal, how do I fix/treat it? If not, how do I prevent it from happening again (Assuming HD will replace the unit).

Unit is Masterbuild MDS 230s

Thanks


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 27, 2020)

To the best of my knowledge Masterbuilt does not paint the interior of their smokers.  What I believe you are seeing is the seasoning or carbon flaking off the interior walls.  Nothing to worry about just scrape the flaking off with a plastic putty knife and then use a blue Scotts scouring pad to remove the rest.  Re-season the interior and you should be good to go.

If I am leading you down the wrong path then perhaps someone will be by with more sound advice.

Good luck,

John


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 27, 2020)

Agree with BandCollector


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

Yea I agree with the above. I’m sure they don’t paint the inside of the smoker. It’s probably just creosote build up that flaked off. I would take a putty knife & scrape off anything that is loose. But just to make sure you could call MB customer service & ask their opinion.
Al


----------



## Cabo (Jul 27, 2020)

My MB thermotemp was painted black on the bottom section (the area where the burner is)
The paint started peeling after a couple of smokes.  I just remove it with a plastic scraper and re-season that area.  Now after 2 years a little more of the paint has come off.  I don't worry about it


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Jul 27, 2020)

It is painted steel on the inside - it's been "bubbling" and cracking starting with the last few smokes, just didn't come off the steel until I cleaned the racks after the last cook. (the lower section for the burner and chunk pan is fine - which is odd, since that would be the higher temp section anyways.)

It's sounding like I don't have much to worry about, provided I keep the bare steel seasoned and peeling under control.. I've been using standard cooking oil (usually canola), so once I hear from masterbuilt, I'm going to just clean it and keep it seasoned.

thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 4, 2020)

Not sure on the etiquette here on whether a three month old thread is considered resurrected or not, but I am having the same issue with my ThermoTemp, like Cabo, with peeling in the area around the burner. 

 What I was wondering is if it would be worth painting rather than just re-seasoning?  If I do paint, I assume the cheap rustoleum high heat would be good enough.


----------



## Cabo (Nov 5, 2020)

I have  not painted mine, mostly because it is not rusting yet.  I wipe it out after each cook so salty grease is not sitting on it.

Also, I have no idea how to clean the bottom area well enough to have the paint stick.  The ring for the burner, the bolts holding the burner and the overlapping metal seams would be very difficult to get all of the grease removed.  I won't use any chemical cleaner inside the smoker.


----------



## joetee (Nov 5, 2020)

Looks like creosote from wood smoke. Scrap it off. Spray with Pam cooking spray after each cook I believe could fix the problem. Pam would help prevent rust and help season the grill.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 5, 2020)

Cabo said:


> I have  not painted mine, mostly because it is not rusting yet.  I wipe it out after each cook so salty grease is not sitting on it.
> 
> Also, I have no idea how to clean the bottom area well enough to have the paint stick.  The ring for the burner, the bolts holding the burner and the overlapping metal seams would be very difficult to get all of the grease removed.  I won't use any chemical cleaner inside the smoker.


I have some TSP alternative that I used when I painted my cabinets that I figured I’d spray to degrease and then wire brush it. But if you aren’t getting any rust by regularly seasoning then maybe I’ll be ok.


----------



## Murray (Nov 5, 2020)

RustyShackleford said:


> Not sure on the etiquette here on whether a three month old thread is considered resurrected or not, but I am having the same issue with my ThermoTemp, like Cabo, with peeling in the area around the burner.
> 
> What I was wondering is if it would be worth painting rather than just re-seasoning?  If I do paint, I assume the cheap rustoleum high heat would be good enough.


I wouldn’t paint inside the cabinet, I’d be worried about off gassing and the fumes contaminating the food.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 5, 2020)

Alight, it's pretty clear that painting the interior is a bad path.  I'll be...generous...in keeping the interior seasoned, Pam's cheap.


----------



## Brewmaster 132 (Nov 5, 2020)

I ended up getting a plastic scraper and cleaning all the peeling paint out and seasoning with Pam spray. After every cook I wipe the walls down (wash the grates) and give a light spritz of Pam before I close it up.

Seems to be working so far


----------



## joetee (Nov 5, 2020)

You can use mineral oil on the outside to help prevent rust. Just wipe out spray. It doesn't get sticky like Pam. Pam in inside and mineral oil the outside.


----------

